# Important: New airline charges begin 4/1



## LisaRex (Apr 1, 2008)

This is not specific to Starwood, but I thought I'd share this since we're coming up on the date where it will be implemented: 

In case you haven't heard, several major airlines (including United, Delta, and Northwest) have recently changed their luggage policy, effective May '08.  The former policy was that you could check in 2 bag that weighed less than 50 pounds each for free.  As of 5/1 (Delta/NW) and 5/5 (United), you can only check in ONE baggage that weighs less than 50 pounds.  Each additional bag that you check in will be charged $25.  Bags that exceed 50 pounds will be charged at least $25.  Oversized baggage (e.g. golf clubs/skis) fee will increase from $100 to $150.  

And that's each way, folks. 

So it's better to stuff all your belongings into one large suitcase than 2 medium sized suitcases.  And you may consider renting skis/golf clubs/snorkeling equipment at your destination vs. bringing them along.

***Note: These new fees are usually waived for elite members of that airline.  So if ONE Of you has status, then it's best to have him/her check-in the extra luggage.  Also, First Class and Business class flyers may also be exempt***

And people thought I was silly to insist on a washer/dryer for my timeshare.  

http://www.united.com/page/article/0,6722,52481,00.html
http://www.atwonline.com/news/other.html?issueDate=3/19/2008


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 1, 2008)

Secondly, Delta announced a whole slew of increases related to flying as of today: 

From Flyertalks's http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=806305

CRC one-visit pass to go from $25 to $30 
Unaccompanied Minor fee to go from $50 nonstop/$100 connecting to $100 for all 
Pets in cabin fee from $75 to $100 
Pets as checked luggage to go from $150 to $200 
Curbside checked bags as per other threads ($3 vs. free, exemptions include medallions, premium cabin, etc.) 
Oversize bag fee from $100 to $150, I believe as discussed elsewhere 
Direct Ticketing Charge goes from $20 to $25 
"ASC" for reissues, etc of non-refundable tix goes from $75 to $100 (only for tickets originally issued after 4/1) 
Award ticket re-issues and redeposits go from $75 to $100, with PM waiver still in place 

And the most "industry leading" revolutionary change

"Handling charge" for any award that includes a segment on another airline: $25


----------



## Kay H (Apr 1, 2008)

Is that 1 checked bag free for each traveler or 1 free bag for the ressies under 1 confirmation number?  I assume it is the former.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, per passenger.


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, I appreciate the info, LisaRex. It's nice to know in advance..........


----------



## Kay H (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought the United changes didn't take effect until May 1.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 1, 2008)

Luanne -

May 5, as stated and linked in the OP. The new UA policy doesn't apply to tickets purchased before February 4.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Luanne -
> 
> May 5, as stated and linked in the OP. The new UA policy doesn't apply to tickets purchased before February 4.



Thanks for confirming.  That's what I thought.  Still need to remember to have younger dd take some kind of confirmation as to when the ticket for her May 30 flight was purchased.  I know she'll have at least two suitcases since she's coming home from school.


----------



## JamesStern (Apr 1, 2008)

LisaRex said:


> This is not specific to Starwood, but I thought I'd share this since we're coming up on the date where it will be implemented:
> 
> In case you haven't heard, several major airlines (including United, Delta, and Northwest) have recently changed their luggage policy, effective May '08.  The former policy was that you could check in 2 bag that weighed less than 50 pounds each for free.  As of 5/1 (Delta/NW) and 5/5 (United), you can only check in ONE baggage that weighs less than 50 pounds.  Each additional bag that you check in will be charged $25.  Bags that exceed 50 pounds will be charged at least $25.  Oversized baggage (e.g. golf clubs/skis) fee will increase from $100 to $150.
> 
> ...




This is disgusting, first they fear monger you into taking absolutely nothing useful on your travel trips short of clothes (but then we've seen even girls in skimpier clothes taken off airlines). Now they won't even let you take two bags, just another way to stick the ol'horn in your pocket.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 1, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Still need to remember to have younger dd take some kind of confirmation as to when the ticket for her May 30 flight was purchased.


Easiest is to have her log in and go to her "My Itineraries" page at United.com. For the itinerary, click on 'e-receipt" and print it. It shows the date the ticket was issued.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Easiest is to have her log in and go to her "My Itineraries" page at United.com. For the itinerary, click on 'e-receipt" and print it. It shows the date the ticket was issued.



Easiest, yes.  Will she do it?   Maybe, if I remind her.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Apr 2, 2008)

*Another question*

I had heard about United adding the luggage charge for the second bag....my situation is that I will be making a brief stopover in Denver (couple of days) before I go on to Vermont.  I will have 2 bags, so I know I pay the $25 from Honolulu to Denver, but since it is a continuation of the same trip, will they hit me again from Denver to Vermont?  Coming back, I will not have a stopover.  I know I could call United....just haven't gotten around to it, but does anyone know for sure?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes, the $25 fee will apply each time you check your second bag.


----------



## Linda74 (Apr 2, 2008)

Does anyone know is this is just for domestic travel or international as well?


----------



## "Roger" (Apr 2, 2008)

International depends partly on where you are headed.  Go here and pick "International" to see United's rules.


----------



## drguy (Apr 2, 2008)

Linda74 said:


> Does anyone know is this is just for domestic travel or international as well?



Both domestic and international is what we were told when scheduling a trip to Mexico next November.
Guy


----------



## Dave M (Apr 2, 2008)

Guy -

Your info, at least for UA, is incorrect. As Roger's link makes clear, a UA passenger to Mexico would be entitled to check two or more bags (depending on elite status and class of service) when traveling from the U.S. to Mexico and to almost all other international destinations, excluding only Canada, Puerto Rico and the U.S. Virgin Islands.


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 3, 2008)

My simple answer is to take one bag + 1 carry-on; packing so you can buy what you need at your destination; and sending back anything you want to keep that won't fit in your bag via USP.  Because I don't like checking bags period, I have done this for years using only 1 carry-on and one personal item, my briefcase.

GEORGE


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 3, 2008)

Hawaiibarb said:


> I will have 2 bags, so I know I pay the $25 from Honolulu to Denver, but since it is a continuation of the same trip, will they hit me again from Denver to Vermont?





Dave M said:


> Yes, the $25 fee will apply each time you check your second bag.


I want to clarify Dave’s comment.  If you check your bags from Honolulu to Vermont, you should not be charged an additional fee regardless of how many times the bags change planes.  If for some reason, such as changing airlines, you need to retrieve your bags and re-check them in Denver, them I’m guessing you will be charged the additional fee.
Please correct me if I'm wrong.



LisaRex said:


> Oversized baggage (e.g. golf clubs/skis) fee will increase from $100 to $150.


I was under the impression that golf clubs won’t be classified as oversized unless they are taller than a certain size (the actual height restriction eludes me at the moment



bogey21 said:


> My simple answer is to take one bag + 1 carry-on


Usually when I travel, I need to check at least one bag anyway, so even if I have a small carry-on piece I'll check that too.  Now, to save the $25, I'll have to carry-on that piece of luggage, find a place in the overhead to stow it.  I'm guessing this policy will result in MORE carry-on luggage, which in turn will further slow down boarding.  Airlines are going to have to start enforcing their size limits of the carry-on.  Even now I see travelers bring two larger pieces, and stow both in the overhead.  

Here's another "what if".  If a person brings a carry-on and there is no more room in the overhead and it wont' fit under the seat, the flight attendants will have to "check" the bag anyway.  Will this incur a $25 charge?

I'd rather see a policy change which allows two pieces of luggage (and personal item), vice the current three pieces, regardless of whether it's a carry-on or checked.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 3, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> I want to clarify Dave’s comment.  If you check your bags from Honolulu to Vermont, you should not be charged an additional fee regardless of how many times the bags change planes.  If for some reason, such as changing airlines, you need to retrieve your bags and re-check them in Denver, them I’m guessing you will be charged the additional fee.


Yes, there is a reason. She will be staying in Denver for a couple of days.


----------



## gorevs9 (Apr 3, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Yes, there is a reason. She will be staying in Denver for a couple of days.



I stand corrected.  Thank you.  I missed the part about staying over in Denver.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 3, 2008)

These new surcharges on partner award tickets are but one more reason we can hope that the planned takeover of NW by DL is a dead duck.

Already, DL passes on huge partner fuel surcharges on award tickets, something NW doesn't.

And if you live here in Europe, DL also whacks you with a $200+ fuel surcharge on TATL tickets - award or paid - that they so far do NOT charge for tickets originating on your side of the pond.  But according to DL's revenue desk, that is coming to its US members at some point.

I once thought that the first airline to install pay toilets on its planes would be RyanAir, but my money for that is now on DL.


----------



## LisaRex (Apr 3, 2008)

gorevs9 said:


> I was under the impression that golf clubs won’t be classified as oversized unless they are taller than a certain size (the actual height restriction eludes me at the moment.



I stand corrected.  Golf clubs aren't oversized unless they weigh over 50 pounds.  However, you'd have to bring them in lieu of a checked bag or they'd be subject to the $25 second bag fee.


----------



## Judy (Apr 4, 2008)

Is it $25 each way for a second checked bag - making the actual increase to the ticket price $50 per person  (assuming there are no stop-overs)?


----------



## Luanne (Apr 4, 2008)

Judy said:


> Is it $25 each way for a second checked bag - making the actual increase to the ticket price $50 per person  (assuming there are no stop-overs)?



Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Apr 4, 2008)

You can ship US mail in priority boxes for less than $9 and it holds maybe 4 shirts and a pair of pants. It might be better to just ship ahead what you need for Denver, if you have a place to ship it.
Liz


----------

